# "Silver river" sweetclover honey yield (lbs/ac)?



## Ratatouille (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm looking for plants to grow for nectar production. "Silver river" is a variety of annual sweetclover obtained very recently (2016) :
https://today.agrilife.org/2017/06/...ilver-river-sweetclover-paradise-pollinators/

On this topic, the user "bootsspurs" said Silver river "is Hubam on steroids" :
https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?333914-Hubam-clover-seed-where-to-buy-bulk

Does anybody know the honey yield (lbs per acre) of this variety? The common biennal sweetclover is given for at least 100lbs/ac.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

I have some planted now, will not know results until flow is over. I am in Texas and have heard good reports from other bee keepers here in Texas.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 19, 2016)

Now that the flow should be over : For those who wold have planted Silver River sweetclover this year, how it was?


----------

